# Germany and Netherland EMS system



## carl damour (Jun 30, 2017)

Good day,

I am a Canadian Paramedic who is currently completing master's degree education.  My final thesis work focuses on international EMS, more specifically on quality assurance and improvement in European EMS systems.  My studies will take me to both Germany and Amsterdam and I was wondering if I could connect with paramedicine practitioners from these jurisdiction to visit their system, to discuss regulation of EMS system and to better understand quality management of these systems.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!

Carl


----------



## harold1981 (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi Carl. I am a Dutch paramedic in one of the larger cities in the Netherlands. You can PM me. I'll be happy to help.


----------



## carl damour (Jul 21, 2017)

Hello I have tried to PM you but have yet to receive a response!! Would be appreciative of your help for a visit of your service in the next few weeks!! Can you PM me? Thank you again


----------



## harold1981 (Jul 21, 2017)

I replied the other day in a part of the forum called ´´Profile Post Comment´´. I sent you a PM just now.


----------



## trekmedics (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi Carl, if you PM me I can put you in touch with some contacts in Germany.


----------



## carl damour (Sep 15, 2017)

Good day trekmedic,

First off sorry for the late reply.  I have now returned from overseas, but planning a return trip, can I connect with you when I have more concrete plans and dates?  Would love to make connections in Germany!!

Carl


----------



## trekmedics (Sep 15, 2017)

Sure no problem - in the meantime, you may want to google "Emergency medical services systems in the European Union World Health Organization"
(I'd post the link but don't have enough posts to do it yet)
It's a little dated but should be useful.


----------



## carl damour (Sep 15, 2017)

Thank you I have read and reviewed the document!! I will touch base with you when plans are little more concrete. Cheers!


----------



## MJG (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi. German paramedic here. Fire away!

Cheers!


----------

